# Inboard Jets



## Chewie (Aug 8, 2014)

Fellas, I was wandering if you guys could help me out. I've been thinking of possibly getting myself an inboard jet maybe next year or so. Could you guys possibly give me an insight on Gator Jets, Precision jets, and Riverpro. How shallow can you run, speed, price, pros and cons of the three. I have not ridden in any of them. Their is no Gator or Precision jets where we run, at least I have never seen them if their is. Their is a Riverpro and have seen him run pretty damn shallow and running at a pretty good clip. I like the thought of having a V8 in a aluminum jet boat. Bad thing is it's shallow here and pretty rocky, is it really worth spending the money to tear it up. Just putting some feelers out there, thanks.


----------



## RiverBottomOutdoors (Aug 8, 2014)

Check out the RockProof boats as well.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have no first hand experience with any of the three. I have seen one Riverjet LowPro on the water and read the experiences of quite a few guys with them. The LowPro handles very well, runs pretty efficient and once Kevin gets the poly figured out, it should be a good cruiser that can handle grabby granite and marble. 

The thing that hurts a lot of hulls is how much they weigh and draft. Drafting deep keeps you in contact with the bottom and being heavy is a real pain when you misjudge the water and get stuck. The shallow water curse has always been to build something that can take a grounding that isn't too heavy to get back in deep water.


I guess my question to the OP is why do you want a I/B jet and what experience do you have in shallow water (O/B jet, canoe, kayak, etc)?


----------



## fishbum (Aug 8, 2014)

I have been looking at the same thing
Been impressed by some of the jet Jon 
Stuff running in 2 " of water but scared to death of ripping a hole in it
My issue is I need a big boat to carry a load!
50 gal bait tank and such! So for me it is about how to protect from the hit I will surly have
Had a bunch of outboard jets. And have friends with sport jets
I have a 175 sport jet and pump sitting on a cart that needs to go in something
Curtis at Mirical Marine in Mo. Has some new stuff that looks good!
Ck him out! He builds a lot of the hulls for those other brands!


----------



## Chewie (Aug 8, 2014)

River bottom, I have checked out Rockproof boats. I really like them as well, looks like a very well built boat. Especially with the UHMW I could really use that boat especially this time of year. The river is really shallow, yes I could run it now with my set up but I know I'm gonna hit. I just got this 150 running good and don't want to tear it up yet.
Ranchero, I just think the inboards would suit me better for what we have here (rocky, gravel). I could probably do the UHMW myself and still have half in my boat that a new one of the others cost. I have a lot of boating experience but only about 4-5 years running shallow water. A lot of this is just me wanting to learn more about inboards and wishful thinking of what I want and what I'm willing to pay. I really like Riddle Marines center console, man those are sweet looking. A little out of my price range though.


----------



## MjinPa (Aug 8, 2014)

Have you checked out the Kingfisher (Jetcraft, Harbercraft) Extreme Shallow. They are very popular where I run and have a good reputation. I'm looking to get one in the near future.


----------



## Chewie (Aug 9, 2014)

Yes I have looked at Jetcraft Extreme Shallow and Extreme duty, the Extreme duty is unreal but so is the price tag of $50,000 or better. Awesome boats though!


----------



## fishbum (Aug 9, 2014)

Here is a new model from miracle Marine
Small https://youtu.be/VfccEQwbMiY


----------



## MjinPa (Aug 9, 2014)

Chewie, I've been looking for a low hour used extreme shallow for almost a year now. I've missed out on a couple that were in the 20-30 range because they just don't last long once they are listed. A couple center consoles have came up for sale but I'm looking for a full windshield. Nobody selling any at the moment but I'm hoping something comes up at the end of the season. I've been trying to decide on the ideal boat for my family for a while now and I think the xs is it. I'd like to get the 2175 model with uhmw down the center keel.


----------

